# Pics of gunshot wound...not too gruesome but not pretty



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking back at these pictures I can't believe how close the bullet came to his eye-- and that it exited the opposite side of his head below his ear. As the vet said 'there's a lot of important things between those two points'. Now you can just see the lighter colored fur under his left eye where it entered.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! What a lucky guy. Is there a thread somewhere that tells his story?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes- I think it's something like 'Stosh was shot by the neighbor but he'll be ok'. I don't know how to include it in this post. It happened in Dec so you'll have to sort through them unless someone else finds it first for you.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

here's Stosh's story:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3-stosh-shot-neighbor-looks-like-****-ok.html


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Stosh will just tell all his female friends about how he got that scar and it will make him even more attractive to them than he already is. I just can't get over how miraculous his recovery is, God was watching over him on that night for sure.:wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband would have been happy if the fur never grew back and Stosh had a big nasty scar!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, is all I can say. What a trooper he is. I will read his story in a bit, but I just can't get over how he recovered so well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

To go from that first picture to the second in 3 mos is pretty amazing to me. He's a very strong pup- maybe it's because he was young, 11 mos when it happened, that his recovery is going so well.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow! It is a miracle that the bullet cleared all the vital organs, nerves in his little noggin. Bless his heart, I am so glad that he has mended so well.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I stopped at the second photo. He has gorgeous eyes! I'm glad he was so lucky.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is a beautiful boy! It is amazing how fast he has recovered and how lucky he has been. I say he has a very special job still to do on this earth yet!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Amazing! Can you post pics of Stosh today?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a recent pic, you can see the lighter colored fur under his left eye where the bullet went in. For some reason this picture was deleted from the original post


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky Stosh!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

When we went to the doggie opthamologist he said "Stosh sure dodged a bullet"- then he realized what he said!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow - Amazing story. Any long term damage? So glad he has recovered.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's nerve damage on the left side of his face so he but his lip a lot at first, but that's improving a lot. The feeling is coming back which bugs him so he rubs it a bit. The biggest problem is that his salivary gland in his nose was damaged and he's not producing any moisture in that nostril, so he's on meds to produce moisture and a drop to reduce swelling. I also put artificial tears in his nostril to keep it from drying out. We're not sure what the long terms effects are, obviously a completely dry sinus can't be good, so we'll have to give it some time and see if the meds will work and he can make his own runny nose. Fortunately his eyesight has returned as close to 100% as we can tell. It's hard to give a dog an eye test! The retina was partially detached from the impact of the bullet but since dog's don't have an orbital bone under the eye, it was able to move out of the way, and the retina healed completely. Such a close call- it couldn't have gotten any closer


----------

